# iOS 6 features



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am going to pre-order a fifth gen iPod Touch in a couple days and have started looking at the new features, like Passbook... Everyone probably has already seen this, but it's new to me. Just sold my old iPod Touch to Amazon....

http://www.apple.com/ios/whats-new/

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Passbook has a lot of potential, but I'm not using it quite yet. I need to set up all my store cards, Best Buy, Target, Starbucks, etc. I saw that American Express should be incorporated this weekend.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Im wondering how well thatll work on the touch, if something doesnt load right or whatever. I know some places of super  accessible wifi but thats not the case here.

I want the new touch, but amazons only offering 39 trade in for my galaxy that i paid 200 for a few months ago. I object.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------

